# Your top 10 Rock Bands / Artists



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Another pointless list -- but they're fun, are they not?


Frank Zappa
King Crimson
Can
Levin Minnemann Rudess
Soft Machine
Yes
Stick Men
Pink Floyd
Wire
Television


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Zappa
Beefheart
Mike Keneally
Richard Thompson
Bruce Cockburn
Jethro Tull
Gentle Giant
Henry Cow
Thinking Plague
Robert Wyatt


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Zappa
> Beefheart
> Mike Keneally
> Richard Thompson
> ...


Had forgotten about 'the Cow'. Gotta love the Cow.

Mike Keneally / Marco Minnemann's *Evidence of Humanity* is a hell of an album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> Mike Keneally / Marco Minnemann's *Evidence of Humanity* is a hell of an album.


It blew me away when I first heard it in 2010. I think MK is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Led Zeppelin
Jefferson Airplane
The Rascals
Genesis
Bob Dylan
Joni Mitchell
Jimi Hendrix
Neil Young
Crosby, Stills, and Nash
Lynyrd Skynyrd

and many, many more.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

The Beatles
Led Zeppelin
Joy Division
-----------
The Doors
Jimi Hendrix
Pink Floyd
Radiohead
-----------
-----------
-----------
-----------
Bauhaus
Nirvana
King Crimson


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Scorpions
KISS
Bon Jovi
Journey
Foreigner
Styx
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Queen
AC/DC
Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

The Kinks
Joy Division/NO
X/Knitters
The Smiths
Steely Dan
David Bowie
Roxy/Ferry
Pink Floyd
The Doors
Wire

I had to roll dice to pick some of these... I've had all the X and Knitter albums and seen them live more than any band except the Dead. I think they belong here.

OTOH the Dead belong in a different list of bands that are such old favorites that I hardlly listen to them anymore... so I chose the Doors instead... something unique about them... oh well


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Pere Ubu
Joy Division
Pixies
The Velvet Underground/Lou Reed
The Stranglers
Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention
Swans
George Clinton
The Doors
Captain Beefheart


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Captain Beefheart
Steely Dan
Grateful Dead
Van der Graaf Generator
King Crimson
Zappa
Kinks
Cream
Fairport Convention
Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Malx said:


> Captain Beefheart
> Steely Dan
> Grateful Dead
> Van der Graaf Generator
> ...


Isn't Steely Dan the name of a ladies (ahem) self-pleasure 'device'? I think Burroughs coined the name. Scandalous!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Chronologically:

Bo Diddley
Fab Four
Hendrix and the Experience
Love
Neil Young and Crazy Horse
Mihavishnu Orchestra
Elvis Costello and the Attractions
Talking Heads
Pet Shop Boys
Ween


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Red Terror said:


> Isn't Steely Dan the name of a ladies (ahem) self-pleasure 'device'? I think Burroughs coined the name. Scandalous!


True - a steam powered one at that!!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Burrough's is the inspiration for a couple other band names. Soft Machine, and The Fugs.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Burrough's is the inspiration for a couple other band names. Soft Machine, and The Fugs.


 Not one decent compilation on The Fugs. Criminal!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
The Doors
Pink Floyd
The Smiths

Too hard to rank after that.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

How can Richard Thompson and Bob Dylan be described as ‘bands’, never mind ‘rock’ bands?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

LezLee said:


> How can Richard Thompson and Bob Dylan be described as 'bands', never mind 'rock' bands?


Well, the threadstart title does include the word "artists" as a broad category.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

LezLee said:


> How can Richard Thompson and Bob Dylan be described as 'bands', never mind 'rock' bands?


Since when does RT not play rock? I just saw the RT band in November and they rocked all night.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

LezLee said:


> How can Richard Thompson and Bob Dylan be described as 'bands', never mind 'rock' bands?


I don't think I'm off base in calling this "rock."


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> Well, the threadstart title does include the word "artists" as a broad category.


Indeed it does.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Vronsky said:


> Pere Ubu
> Joy Division
> Pixies
> The Velvet Underground/Lou Reed
> ...


Joy Division - It's amazing what a couple of lads can do with rudementary technical skill and a whole lot of creativity. Art always finds a way.

Swans - Gira should have pursued writing instead of music. Their lone great album? Public Castration is a good Idea. Everything before and after is plain BORING.

The Doors - Morison had a great voice, but the band should have had the good sense of relieving him of his lyricist duties.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Genesis
The Beatles
Rush
Pink Floyd
Gentle Giant
Mahavishnu Orchestra
Yes
The Beach Boys

Don't know enough to comfortably list anyone after that, but I'll go with...

ELO
King Crimson


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

These lists are always hard to narrow down to only 10...

King Crimson
Genesis
PFM
YES
Thinking Plague
Banco del Mutuo Soccorso
Area
Gentle Giant
Zappa
Pain of Salvation

Other bands that could make this list:

Henry Cow
Deu ex Machina

Are these rock?
Mahavishnu Orchestra 
Return to Forever


----------

